# Bargain Watch Tools



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

In todays newsletter from Maplins they are promoting the Rolson Watch repair tool kit. Looks to be pretty good value at just 7.99 instead of a normal price of Â£19.99 for a case tool, brush, blower, tweezers and even a small bag to store them all in. The item number is N63GN.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

looks a deal


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a Rolson screwdriver set and I also use the Rolson needle point oilers for loading oiling cups/storing oil and in some cases applying oil. I think this is a very good buy. Although they are not the best tools out there you could definately do far worse in terms of quality and they will certainly do the job. Ideal for the beginnings of a starter set and it's great to see watch tools that you can buy on the high street instead of specialist online shops.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great spot!

I know where I'm heading tomorrow on my way home from work.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like good value for a starter kit... i saw a good aluminium 'watch case' from maplins on another thread; seems to be the place to go...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

A good deal there. Use the savings to buy some nice screwdrivers. Always money well spent.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen and played with these in a local discout store, not the best of quality but at that price...


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Ta for the heads up..might have to take a squizz there


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, cheap tools. They will be perfect for working on cheap watches :dummyspit:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks not a bad deal at the money. Those tweezers - if you're not used to handling tweezers, do some practice first on old parts, the offset tips make them tricky to use to start with, you need to get the hang of how to hold them. :yes:

Trying to use them without practice will see parts disappearing into "The Watchmakers Triangle", never to be found again - my "Triangle" has a fair number of parts, two aircraft carriers and Â£3.27p in transistors lost forever. I got the Boeing 737 back, but not the rest! :lol:


----------

